# SER - really down on power with AC



## rtype11 (Jan 31, 2006)

Well it just hit mid 30C - 96F in town last couple days and using the AC on auto and coldest setting. This car is really down on power with the AC, and has a few mid range bogs. AC is cold atleast. Going to hook it up to the scanner and see if i can turn the fans on earlier.
Just from comparing to other cars i have driven this one seems to lose the most power with AC running.


----------



## acriml01 (May 12, 2004)

Two words: Unorthodox Racing. They have underdrive and stock diameter lightweight pulleys that will help (assuming fixing this problem is worth $200 to you).

http://www.unorthodoxracing.com/


----------



## YES SER!! (Dec 3, 2005)

If you have your ECU reworked you won't feel it at all.


----------

